# COBOA Folsom Ride



## The Hat (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Sep 26, 2022)

Nobody????


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2022)

Lots going on down here Sunday, 10/02/2022:
Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach,
AirShow in Huntington Beach.
Hope some Folsom Locals/CABE Lurkers will show.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 27, 2022)

@The Hat, wife and I plus 2 will be there. Looking forward to the gathering.


----------



## The Hat (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 2, 2022)

Big atta-boy's to Tony and Mike for putting this ride together! Beautiful scenery along the American river at Folsom. Nicely paved trails covered by California scrub oaks and a light cool breeze blowing off the water make it a definite return ride!  It kicked my old butt and I am happy to report I lost 4 pounds-love it! If I can do this ride everyday between now and Thanksgiving I may reach my ideal body weight!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 3, 2022)

Another round of kudos to Mike and Tony for a fun filled,flat tire adventure. Next time I'll stay on the path. Thanks to the 2 innertube donors that saved my day.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 3, 2022)

Actually Brian's flat tire was one of the high-lite features of the ride! As you know C.A.B.E. funnyman Brian Hanna (@island schwinn) best known for his hilarious/bizarre bicycle poses on these rides (precariously balanced bikes on seawalls or boulders/logs or hanging from trees) decided to kick up the action by taking his original Monarch Hextube for a little BMX action and strayed off the paved path! Within a few yards he knew something was wrong-a hissing sound coming out of both his tires! Checking his tires-they were full of goathead thorns. Everyone stopped and checked their tires-total panic. Tubes and tools seem to come out of every backpack to get Brian back on the road-many thanks to the flat tire mechanics and tube donors! too funny!


Photo courtesy/shared off Instagram C.O.B.O.A.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 3, 2022)

Great day yesterday at COBOA's Folsom ride.  Always enjoy riding our vintage rides, and better yet with family and friends.  Thanks to Mike and Tony @The Hat for organizing in the town of Folsom, 30 miles east of Sacramento.

































Lastly, my granddaughter joined us for the ride.  This was her first vintage ride with Bluey, her 30's Rollfast 20" bike, a project we just finished the night before in preparation for yesterday's ride.  What a blast to see her ride her cool prewar bike.  She did exceptionally well riding up and down the rolling hills of Lake Natoma and Folsom.  Very proud of her.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 3, 2022)

We get lucky sometimes when we go to these gatherings.  One of the reasons why we join is that you get to see some pretty cool vintage rides.  One in particular, a super rare Colson Commander.  Granted I'm new to the make, but after talking with the guys, I learned a few things about that bike.  Ridiculously cool and outstanding vintage bike.  Glad I got to see one in person.




killer two tone colors




Has to be one of the coolest battery compartment on a vintage ride.  Even @mr.cycleplane, a loyal Schwinn guy, is admiring this rare beauty.












Colson only bars




one year only Lobdell horizontal for Colson.

I'm no expert, just learning, so this is what I was told.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 4, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Actually Brian's flat tire was one of the high-lite features of the ride! As you know C.A.B.E. funnyman Brian Hanna (@island schwinn) best known for his hilarious/bizarre bicycle poses on these rides (precariously balanced bikes on seawalls or boulders/logs or hanging from trees) decided to kick up the action by taking his original Monarch Hextube for a little BMX action and strayed off the paved path! Within a few yards he knew something was wrong-a hissing sound coming out of both his tires! Checking his tires-they were full of goathead thorns. Everyone stopped and checked their tires-total panic. Tubes and tools seem to come out of every backpack to get Brian back on the road-many thanks to the flat tire mechanics and tube donors! too funny!View attachment 1705979
> Photo courtesy/shared off Instagram C.O.B.O.A.



I still owe a couple people tubes,but can't remember who donated. I ordered enough thornproof tubes for my fleet. Hopefully, no more flats.major thanks to James Marshall for the help. Top notch guy right there.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Oct 4, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> I still owe a couple people tubes,but can't remember who donated. I ordered enough thornproof tubes for my fleet. Hopefully, no more flats.major thanks to James Marshall for the help. Top notch guy right there.View attachment 1706616



Brian @island schwinn I donated a tube and tools. No worries friend. Glad we got you back on the trail rolling again.


----------

